# Worldcup 2006 (Note: May contain spoilers if you are recording games)



## winchable (5 Jun 2006)

Alright, it's that time again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm a die hard England fan, and I readily admit that if we do not win (or at least beat the Argentines) I will lie down in the road and, amongst the tears and curse words, await my death.

Lets keep any discussion, articles etc. related to the cup in this thread.


----------



## aluc (5 Jun 2006)

Forza Italia!  So many disappointments since '82 ....anyhew let's try it  again. 

Man...we really need Canada to make it in to the World Cup someday (well they did make it in'86 Mexico, but we all know that was a fruitless endeavor). It would be even better to actually cheer on your "real" home country. Hopefully this new MLS team we're going to field in Toronto (FC Toronto) will help Canadian soccer on a professional level. We need a place for our boys to play other than Europe, where they're not given a fair shot at making the cut on the big EU clubs.


----------



## AFireinside13 (5 Jun 2006)

Even though I am a 3rd gen Canadian, Poland and Ukraine all the way!!!! 
I like being that one guy in the English pubs wearing a bright yellow jersey, or a very wonderful and noticable red Polska jersey. 
Of course I've had to talk my way out of a few firey situations.  >


----------



## GGHG_Cadet (5 Jun 2006)

Che said:
			
		

> I'm a die hard England fan, and I readily admit that if we do not win (or at least beat the Argentines) I will lie down in the road and, amongst the tears and curse words, await my death.



I'm with you Che! I truly believe that we can go all the way this year!

Go ENGLAND!

I have no clue how much of this cup I will get to see as I will be on exchange in Scotland. But I'm hoping to see as much as possible.


----------



## winchable (5 Jun 2006)

If you're in the UK you should get a chance to take in quite a bit of it.
They won't be as excited about it in scotland but generally speaking the country shuts down for the right matches.


----------



## TN2IC (5 Jun 2006)

Let go.... Deutschland...


----------



## big bad john (5 Jun 2006)

ENGLAND!!!!!ENGLAND!!!!!!


----------



## Black Watch (5 Jun 2006)

Germany!


----------



## onecat (5 Jun 2006)

ENGLAND ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake (5 Jun 2006)

radiohead said:
			
		

> ENGLAND ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!



+1


----------



## Black Watch (5 Jun 2006)

Brazil also


----------



## big bad john (5 Jun 2006)

Black Watch, the english might be Sassenachs, but they are Brits!   ENGLAND!!!!!


----------



## Rubes (5 Jun 2006)

Is Iceland in the World Cup?


----------



## KLAVER (6 Jun 2006)

HOLLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PViddy (6 Jun 2006)

Well,

I will definately be watching Group C very closely to start, I hope the Netherlands can take out the Argentines early!


GO HOLLAND GO!

cheers

PV


----------



## Black Watch (6 Jun 2006)

Deutchand über Alles!!!!


----------



## Zartan (6 Jun 2006)

I'll be watching the cup with a lot of foreigners, so chances are I'll be cheering for Serbia and Iran. But if otherwise applicable, go Netherlands!


----------



## wookie11 (6 Jun 2006)

Man, any Koreans in here?
I was born there and I did cheer for them in 2002 when they made it to the semi-finals.
Might as well do it again, but I don't think they're going too far this year.
Maybe to the second round, no more than quarters.
When Korea loses, I'm going to cheer for England. (If Wayne Rooney plays)
Few teams I will not cheer for
France
Switzerland
Togo
Germany
Sorry guys. I have my reasons.


----------



## winchable (6 Jun 2006)

Wayne Rooney is everything that is wrong with England.


----------



## 043 (6 Jun 2006)

GGHG_Cadet said:
			
		

> I'm with you Che! I truly believe that we can go all the way this year!
> 
> Go ENGLAND!
> 
> I have no clue how much of this cup I will get to see as I will be on exchange in Scotland. But I'm hoping to see as much as possible.



If you are in Scotland during the World Cup, I am pretty sure you will see your fair share of games.


----------



## Blue Max (6 Jun 2006)

Che said:
			
		

> Wayne Rooney is everything that is wrong with England.



Not that England is my no.1 choice to win, but can you explain this comment? 

Perhaps Beckham would be a better poster child for this comment if you mean what I think you mean. ;D


----------



## 043 (6 Jun 2006)

Blue Max said:
			
		

> Not that England is my no.1 choice to win, but can you explain this comment?
> 
> Perhaps Beckham would be a better poster child for this comment if you mean what I think you mean. ;D



Yeah really, when is the last time Beckham made a penalty kick that counted?


----------



## wookie11 (6 Jun 2006)

Che said:
			
		

> Wayne Rooney is everything that is wrong with England.


Watching Rooney strike his next goal out of nowhere is the reason I watch him.


----------



## TN2IC (6 Jun 2006)

Deutchand über Alles!!!!


----------



## belka (6 Jun 2006)

UKRAINE!!

Andriy Shevchenko will dominate the tournament.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Jun 2006)

always one wanker that screws it for England.....Beckham, Gazza, etc....

Joke:  Why is David Beckham like tiffany cufflinks?


They both come in a Posh box..... >

PS the worst part of Wayne Rooney is Alex Fergusson


----------



## winchable (6 Jun 2006)

> Not that England is my no.1 choice to win, but can you explain this comment?



From a statistical analysis Rooney's play in the qualifiers has been atrocious, he is one of the few players who has got more penalty points than goals, 1 goal and 3 or 4 penalty points. Absolutely unaccept able number of penalties for his goal output when you've got guys like Owen who is quickly becoming the highest scorer in English history with a minimal number of penalties.

On a social level, Rooney is well known for his cursing an abrasive attitude which, while it has happened in the past with English stars, is well over the top when compared with guys like Owen, Gerrard, etc.

I mean, the guys a great player I can't take that from him, but there's more to it than that.


----------



## Torlyn (7 Jun 2006)

Che said:
			
		

> I mean, the guys a great player I can't take that from him, but there's more to it than that.



I agree.  Sure, he can score the occasional goals, (his record still isn't as good as Owen's, btw) but he is NOT a complete player.  Given how refs treat England in Euro / coupe de Monde, I'm not too stressed if he stays on the bench.  Lamps, Ger and Owen (and out of no-where the hat-tricked) Crouch can do the job, provided the D holds, and Robinson doesn't pull a "Safe Hands".  

T


----------



## elminister (7 Jun 2006)

My pick this year is for sure England with Owen, we'll make it.


----------



## aluc (8 Jun 2006)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1149630611484&call_pageid=970599119419


Simulation stimulation
Bad actors could play major role in Cup outcome
Jun. 8, 2006. 10:25 AM
CATHAL KELLY

The Germans call it den sterbenden schwan machen — doing the dying swan. For Brazilians it's piscin — the swimming pool. Most nations have a similarly cheeky play on words to describe diving or, as it is officially known, simulation.

Once viewed by Europeans as a plague introduced by South Americans, simulation has been enthusiastically adopted by players from all nations.

The diving crisis is about more than looking for penalty kicks. It's a malaise that prompts some players to whine at every call, to fake injury after every tackle. It's a Machiavellian ailment that justifies all sorts of shameful behaviour, as long as it's done in the name of winning.

FIFA has vowed — again — to get tough on diving at this World Cup. Referees have been instructed to clamp down on eight problems: elbowing, reckless tackling, shirt-pulling, time-wasting, attitude toward referees, diving, behaviour in the wall during free kicks and wearing jewellery. Maybe they'll get somewhere with that insidious pendant problem this time around. For all the rest, we shouldn't harbour much hope.

The high stakes of the World Cup make it inevitable that at least one match will be turned by an unscrupulous bit of play-acting. Here are seven of the likeliest candidates:

DECO Portugal

The Brazilian-born Portuguese star is as unscrupulous as he is talented, which is to say quite a bit. He likes nothing better than to go on mazy runs, looking for contact in and around the box.

Poutometer: 8 out of 10

ARJEN ROBBEN Netherlands

His constant sprawling about the pitch is one thing, but the amount of whining he does about it is really unbearable in a player so gifted. His reputation so precedes him that he is currently shown in an adidas ad campaign being tripped by a 10-year-old and then begging for a call.

Poutometer: 7 out of 10

JOSE ANTONIO REYES Spain

On a team that makes simulation a point of pride, Reyes is the worst offender. Though he shows remarkable strength on the ball when running in midfield, it vanishes as soon as he enters the box. He spends more time on the pitch smiling ruefully at the assistant ref while pulling up his socks than he does running at the defence, with predictably poor results.

Poutometer: 6 out of 10

DIDIER DROGBA Ivory Coast

The Greg Louganis of big men. Earlier this season, after handling the ball before potting a goal, Drogba did a mini-Maradona and admitted his misdeed to the press. When an outcry erupted, the Francophone player claimed he'd been mistranslated. Shameless, really.

Poutometer: 9 out of 10

RONALDO Brazil

A brisk wind is capable of knocking over the Golden Boot winner once he's got the ball at his feet. In fairness, he's been kicked to pieces over the course of his career, but as age and injury whittle away at his once-legendary speed, Ronaldo's willingness to go down easily has increased proportionally.

Poutometer: 8 out of 10

PAVEL NEDVED Czech Republic

It's the hair that makes it work for Nedved. His flowing mane really does look quite impressive as he's hurtling toward earth after some imaginary contact with a defender. Also, it allows him to hide his giggles as he rolls around clutching his ankle as though his foot needs to be amputated, mere seconds before leaping up to demand the right to take the free kick.

Poutometer: 7 out of 10

FRANCESCO TOTTI Italy

The Roma midfielder is renowned in his homeland as a bit of a blunt instrument, but it's the rest of us he must really think are stupid. Spitting in the face of Denmark's Christian Poulsen at Euro2004 cost him his tournament and Italy its title shot.

Poutometer: 6 out of 10


----------



## aluc (8 Jun 2006)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1149630611484&call_pageid=970599119419

Worst Cup dives
RIVALDO Brazil, 2002

Late in a tightly contested first-round match between Brazil and Turkey, Rivaldo settled in to take a corner kick. As he dallied, frustrated Turkish defender Hakan Unsal kicked the ball at him in anger. Though it struck Rivaldo harmlessly in the leg, he clutched his head, fell to the ground and writhed as if he'd been harpooned. Unsal was red-carded. Turkey lost. An unrepentant Rivaldo was fined $10,000.

MICHAEL OWEN England, 1998

Moments before scoring one of the most scintillating goals in World Cup history during the Round of 16 against Argentina, Argentine defender Roberto Ayala made a move to intercept the fleet-footed Owen. There wasn't a hint of physical contact. The ensuing penalty tied the match 1-1. One hundred and nine minutes later, the game ended 2-2. Ayala scored the decisive penalty that sent England out.

ROBERTO ROJAS Chile, 1989

During a qualifier against Brazil, goalkeeper Rojas, facing defeat, tried to have the match cancelled. When a flare was tossed close to his goal, Rojas stepped into the smokescreen, pulled a small knife from his glove and cut his own head open. The game was cancelled. His act was caught on TV, however, Chile forfeited. Rojas was banned for life. The woman who threw the flare was later featured in Brazilian Playboy.

JURGEN KLINSMANN West Germany, 1990

The Barishnikov of the dive, Klinsmann didn't just fall down — he routinely rose like a high diver and risked serious injury slamming himself into the ground. In the Italia90 final, he rushed toward Argentine Pedro Monzon, took flight several feet before contact and rolled not once, not twice, but thrice. Monzon was ejected, the first red card in a World Cup final.

SLAVEN BILIC Croatia, 1998

During a goalmouth scramble in the semifinal between France and Croatia, defender Laurent Blanc tried to rub Bilic off with an upraised arm. Though Blanc's elbow clearly didn't come within a foot of Bilic's noggin, the big Croat fell like a sack of potatoes, pretending to be unconsciousness, then awake, then in excruciating pain. Blanc's ejection cost him his spot in the final against Brazil. Bilic's playacting cost him the respect of some of his own teammates


----------



## winchable (8 Jun 2006)

Blasphemy, Owen is a solid English player, not a diving bone in his body!

The worst case of "simulation" I saw was during a Man U and Benfica game,
The Benfica player fell over in the box and did the whole "I'm covering my face but it was my ankle that was 'hit'." trick.
The man was in serious pain, or at least appeared to be, until he realised that he had failed to draw a foul for it and got up and started runnng, then the ref (apparently delayed the penalty call due to advantage) blew the whistle on the foul and the guy got back on the ground and did the face grab trick again.

Absolutely shameless display of "simulation".


----------



## winchable (9 Jun 2006)

Kickoff today!
Watching Poland v. Ecuador right now.

Good stuff all around.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Jun 2006)

I don't think the Poles knew what hit them.  Day one, upset one....Game On!!


----------



## winchable (9 Jun 2006)

Ecuador didn't just win by luck either, they looked really strong with two really, really good goals.
Impressive!


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (9 Jun 2006)

I really would rather watch paint dry than watch soccer but why in the world on a field that big with that many players is there only one ref?


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jun 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I really would rather watch paint dry than watch soccer but why in the world on a field that big with that many players is there only one ref?



Because it is the beautiful game, no fouls allowed.

Joga Bonito!

tess


----------



## Torlyn (9 Jun 2006)

Technically, there's 4 officials...  Head ref, two assistant refs (linesman) and the fourth official who runs the benches.

T


----------



## Blue Max (9 Jun 2006)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> Technically, there's 4 officials...  Head ref, two assistant refs (linesman) and the fourth official who runs the benches.
> 
> T



Actually T, that has now been changed as a commentator pointed out. There are now 5 officials. The fifth official is a spare linesmen, as it had apparently happened in the past that the fourth official had to run the line, but was inexperienced as a linesmen. Now the game will have dedicated replacement ref and linesmen.

Did you think that the German goalie Lehman, looked shaky? The goals were not his fault (break aways, one-on-one) but he looked indecisive challenging the breakaway. Remember that Lehman was the Arsenal goalie, that after 12min in Paris against Barcelona, when Eto'o had the breakaway, Lehman rightly challenged him at the top of the goalies area and fouled Eto'o, as a last resort. Lehman was red carded, and perhaps is now gun shy?


----------



## Torlyn (9 Jun 2006)

Blue Max said:
			
		

> Actually T, that has now been changed as a commentator pointed out.



Sorry, but it hasn't...  I don't disagree that there are spares, but the spare linesman is exactly that, a spare.  There are still only 4 refs that have any say on the game as it's being played.  (If I wasn't clear, that's what I was getting at... 4 officials that can effect the outcome of the game as it's being played)  That fifth is a "just in case" who doesn't have any say unless he's subbed in...  I also think that commentator is full of BS.  You cannot get to be a 4th referee at an international match without being a totally proficient linesman.  I'm a FIFA certified class II, I've done my share of provincials to know that to get higher, I have to be able to do both jobs.  

And I agree, Lehmann looked a bit off...  I read that he's injured himself somehow?  I dunno...  Oh, and after the replays, what did you think about that second Costa Rica goal?  I was convinced he was offside...

Bah!  Time to start drinking.  Tequila Sunrise party with the westies out here, we figure we should be nice and primed in 9hrs, 45 min when England begins retaking the World Cup against Paraguay.  

T


----------



## winchable (10 Jun 2006)

> primed in 9hrs, 45 min when England begins retaking the World Cup against Paraguay



That's the spirit! Oioioi!

That 5th official gets paid a load of cash for being on standby.


----------



## Blue Max (10 Jun 2006)

Torlyn said:
			
		

> Oh, and after the replays, what did you think about that second Costa Rica goal?  I was convinced he was offside...



Yes I agree both players from Costa Rica looked offside, but it would not have made a difference, Poland looked outclassed. Costa Rica could be a spoiler team they looked good except for the goalie. I think he is their weak link. If the D, lets the other team shoot at him like the Germans did today then Costa Rica will be in trouble.  

Waking up early tomorrow for the England vs Paraguay match, should be a great tilt. ;D


----------



## winchable (10 Jun 2006)

1-0 England off of a Beckham free kick that nicked a Paraguyan player.
It was all Becks though, the Paraguayan barely touched it..


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Jun 2006)

From Latin American refs, good Lord deliver us.  A competent Mexican referee is like an honest Haitian cop,  about as rare as unicorn poop.


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jun 2006)

Crouch should have stepped on him!!  Poor bastard kept getting called on everything by that slick haired ponce!

dileas

tess


----------



## Torlyn (10 Jun 2006)

Reffing?  I was too busy watching him call EVERYTHING against Crouch...  That was a sloppy, sloppy game.  We'd best be stronger.  Well, back to the rum, and the 24 hour Naval Westie World Cup Party.


----------



## winchable (10 Jun 2006)

Close, but soccer matches often are, so I'm not too worried yet.

Positives: The normally questionable English Defense looked very good. Becks didn't choke, the midfield in general didn't choke. David James wasn't on the pitch. That OG is misleading, I think it woud have gone in anyway. Despite the tempo of the game being sketchy at times, England controlled possession for the majority of the game.

Negatives: Strikers not agressive enough, cutting out rather than in, not going that extra inch that a striker HAS to go to be great. I think it had something to do with fitness and the heat because their play dropped off after the first 20 mins where they were playing agressively and dominating.


----------



## Torlyn (10 Jun 2006)

Fair enough, but you're missing the biggest problem...  Sven.  WTF was he doing putting on Downing?  I mean...  Honestly.  If you need a bit of life in a team, throw on the kids.  But on Walcott.  No he hasn't been proven, but England will not make it past the first round of knock out stages without showing a bit more heart.

Wow...  True England fan here.  We win, and I'm still complaining.    Happy with the result, but I'm hoping we work out these issues prior to Sweden.  BTW, if any Navy boys are here looking for a place to watch the game, and for a few tequila sunrise parties for weekend games, fire off a PM.  Che, where are you posted again?   

T


----------



## winchable (10 Jun 2006)

I figured he was trying to shake up the strikers a bit, but Downing was a really strange choice and to take off Owen, arguably the best striker England has seen in a while, was even stranger.
I think young Theo will get in vs. T&T, though I would have loved to see him go in against Paraguay when Owen and Crouch went stagnant.


Not posted anywhere, but I am on the East coast so you'll have to drink one for me.


----------



## Torlyn (10 Jun 2006)

One?  Hehe...  I'm pie-eyed loaded in the break for Sweden and T&T, BBQ'ing steak at 10am.  Haven't slept since Thursday night...   Good training for being at sea, I hope.    Right, I'll stop typing until Tuesday.


----------



## winchable (10 Jun 2006)

Sweden looking worse than England did this morning...against TnT who are down a man.


----------



## WO2 Gubbels (10 Jun 2006)

GA NEDERLANDS GA!!!!

  and then deutchland  but I support my country all the way to number one.


----------



## winchable (12 Jun 2006)

Ah!
I've seen every game so far!!!! I'm so tweaked on coffee to stay up so that I can do my course work and watch the games that my hands haven't stopped shaking for 3 days.
Iran blown away by mexico in the last ten minutes, Japan lost to the aussies in the last 3 minutes!
My favourite game so far still has to be the Sweden and Trinidad game, a tie game to the very end but what a nailbiter; Might also have been the Netherlands/Serbia game.

USA opener starting soon, vs. the Czech Republic.
I'm thinking a Tie is most realistic. 
I think the CONCACAF teams are well overrated but the US is a reasonably good team and the Czechs are about evenly matched.


----------



## winchable (12 Jun 2006)

Goal by the Czechs!
I might have spoken too soon about the US being good, they look lacklustre right now.


----------



## winchable (12 Jun 2006)

3-0 Czechs,
The US were a team to watch in my books before that game, that was absolutely atrocious and I'd be surprised to see them win a game if they play like that against anyone else in their group.
That was the most dominating performance by any team in the tournament so far, not even close.

Italy v. Ghana coming up!
I think the Italians are another overrated team and we're due for a tie today.


----------



## kommando17 (12 Jun 2006)

I think holland will take it.  i am a die hard fan i got the symbol tattooed on my chest. but if not I want germany or england... England has a very good chance, with or without wayne rooney. I think Edwin van der sar will come up big for holland, and Van nistelrooy will give it his all 2. the only country that i REALLY dont wanna c win is brasil


----------



## vangemeren (12 Jun 2006)

I have never played organised soccer nor do I watch soccer games on t.v until now,

However I have found they are entertaining to watch. Since I don't have any sports channels I have to watch the Omni channels, which kinda sucks because being new, I need some of the commentary and my Portuguese and Cantonese language skills are none.

I did watch the Mexico/Iran game, but the ABC commentary in my opinion, wasn't very good.


_edited for grammar and P.S_

I'll add my name to the Netherland mob in this thread


----------



## winchable (12 Jun 2006)

Italy v. Ghana,
Ghana looking exceptional, if they tie this game it will put the group into disarray.


----------



## Sgt_Battler (12 Jun 2006)

Make that 1 win for my Azurri  ;D though I thought Ghana played pretty good as well.


----------



## winchable (12 Jun 2006)

That first goal was suuuuuperb, I saw a shot from behind Pirlo and he shot it through ...8 players and it railed into the side.
Bad play by the Ghanian defender at the last there, there is no such thing as a soft pass that close to the penalty box.

I think quite obviously the Czechs and Italians will go through, but if there's one thing the cup has taught us until now, anything happens.


----------



## aluc (13 Jun 2006)

A question for those more enlightened than myself: I understand that the US is ranked fifth in the world. Now, would this ranking be a result of all the games the US has played against other CONCACAF squads? How does it work? They got schooled yesterday...and I loved it.


It's good to see Italy playing a more offensive minded game for a change. I have not seen them play like this ....since I can remember. I hope Lippi keeps it up because I've grown tired of watching Italy (under Trapattoni) not use its offensive talent adequately.  Luca Toni ..I'm hoping he will have a break out WC and carry the azzurri to the final....he's got to toughen up a little more though. He certainly is capable , with over 30 goals this year at Fiorentina, (which he helped lead to a spot in Champions League for 2006/07), plus a European Golden Boot.


Forza Azzurri


----------



## winchable (13 Jun 2006)

Yeah it's got something to do with goals scored and games won in the CONCACAF conference and you can see the flaw in that.
It's just like any other ranking system involving teams who never play each other (well just the BCS in the states but you get the point)


Observations on the Togo v. S. Korea game?
Sort of surprised Togo is leading but Korea hasn't won a game on European soil, ever, so I'm not too surprised.

And the Korean fans have giant drums and you can really hear them go.


----------



## winchable (13 Jun 2006)

So Korea pulled it out at the end, I wasn't impressed by overall team perf. on either side.
One of the Korean strikes was textbook though.

France tied the Swiss; watched the whole game and I was amazed that this is supposed to be the same Thierry who plays for Arsenal and does Citron commercials because he looked lacklustre. The swiss looked good and they're supposed to be the second youngest side in the tournament, but I think France was overrated to begin with (this is actually the same team that won the cup in 98....8 years older and it showed).

Now watching Brazil and Croatia.
1-0 with 15 mins left, Croatia is holding their own here regardless of the score.
Haven't seen much out of the highly touted Ronaldinho, Brazil is playing their game though, laid back set ups it's nice to watch but they're not breaking the Croat Defense.


----------



## wookie11 (13 Jun 2006)

Go Korea!
I was also not impressed with the flow of the game, but win is a win and I'll take it!
Korea needs to connect more with the pass, and go in deep with the ball and create chances.
They're more than capable of accomplishing this.
Now, the free kick by Lee Chun Soo was very pretty indeed. We need more pretty goals like that.
Lee's goal celebration was to honour Lee Dong Kook, who was injured 2 months before the World Cup start.
Can't wait till the next game against France. I would like the Korean team to continue the streak of France's goal drought since 1998.


----------



## winchable (13 Jun 2006)

Based on France's play today that shouldn't be a problem. I'd say the Swiss will provide a challenge because of their age and technical abilities.
I'd like to see the Swiss and SK go through, the French don't deserve to go through they've done nothing to develop their youth programme in their country and it shows. Poor Djibril Cisse broke his leg, I'll give them that, that's awful news for him and the French National team though.


----------



## gt102 (14 Jun 2006)

Gooo Germany!

Wasnt that impressed with the game today. 99% yellow cards and one last minute goal. But to be optimistic.. They won! Nothing beats going down James Street in Hamilton (for any Hamilton folks.. you know  :) with a flag _other_ then Portugal or Italy! I got a few beer bottles chucked at me. Well worth the victory run! I would _love_ for a Germany vs. Portugal, Germany vs. Italy, or a Italy vs. Portugal (last time the latter happened it was like a little war)


----------



## Black Watch (17 Jun 2006)

Africa rules 8)


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Jun 2006)

Ummmm, Africa's a continent, dude, not a country.


----------



## vangemeren (17 Jun 2006)

Maybe he's chearing for all of them.


----------



## Black Watch (17 Jun 2006)

van Gemeren said:
			
		

> Maybe he's chearing for all of them.


indeed I was!


----------



## Zartan (21 Jun 2006)

Right on, Black Watch! Ivory Coast won finally!


----------



## winchable (28 Jun 2006)

Haven't updated the thread in a while despite a number of interesting things occuring and I do have some thoughts:

Ghana making it to the knockout round was good to see and despite losing they really, really proved that they can play, they were like rockets out there the whole game...rockets who couldn't finish at the net.

I'm strangely pleased France beat Spain, it was like the match of teams I dislike, if they could have somehow gotten argentina to play as well it would have been my top three lease favourite teams.

England now faces portugal and I must say I'm somewhat optimistic, I've discovered that for all of the bad things said about England they force teams to play their game and that's how they win...and it's never pretty.

Speaking of portugal, that match against the dutch was pitiful, an atrocious display of sportsmanship from both teams and an inept referee made for a shitshow of a match that I watched for the same reasons I watch Jerry springer sometimes.

Brazil is peaking, which bodes well for them in their match against a slightly improving French team.

Italy v. Ukraine...I'm not interested in either team right now to be honest so I don't quite know what to say other than the games involving the Italians haven't been my favourite games to watch.

Germany v. argentina will be a good match, even better if Michael Ballack's injury is not as serious as it could be.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Jun 2006)

I have not said much ina way of opinion, yet tommorow for me is a very tense day in this World cup.

If the two teams I wish to advance do well, then they will not meet in the final but will battle it out before....

I express my feelings with pictures..








Joga Bonito

tess


----------



## winchable (30 Jun 2006)

As much as I like Maradona for being a really solid all around player with flash (which is rare) I'm one of those typical English who refuses to let "the hand of God" go.
But, they're playing the Germans....if I could somehow pick a game where both teams would just say "Hey, lets take up basketball" and exit, that'd be the one.

I do wish you the best though obviously, religion and politics are things we shant mention and I know football is religion for people like us.


----------



## winchable (30 Jun 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaFm47lsL2g&feature=Views&page=1&t=a&f=b

I was laughing at this stuff all day,
Makes you feel better when you miss a cross or cock up a pass.


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jun 2006)

I'm with Che on this one, I don't want either team to advance.  We can only hope that in the second half 22 red cards get handed out, or maybe a particularly nasty strain of amoebic dysentery hits both sides from out of nowhere. Nothing fatal, just enough to keep em all on the crapper until, oh say, August sometime would be nice.


----------



## winchable (30 Jun 2006)

Argentina up 1-0 now,
A guy at work has been singing the praises of the German team and simaultaneously bashing the English so I've decided if I want anyone to win it'll be the Argentines. Partly because I want the English to play and beat them, and partly becuase this guy at work is really getting on my nerves.


----------



## the 48th regulator (30 Jun 2006)

:'(

Alas my beloved Argentina went down to penatly shots

dileas

tess

forza azzuri


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jun 2006)

I think a case could be made against that last save, the keeper was well off his mark before the ball was struck.  Still doesn't excuse that that display of childish petulance at the end, though.... REMEMBER HMS SHEFFIELD!


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Jul 2006)

Well done, Wayne Rooney  :.  He is without a doubt the biggest boob England has seen since Barbara Windsor hit puberty.  He's got loads of talent, but at the end of the day, a donkey that can play the piano is still a beast of the field that craps on the floor.


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Jul 2006)

FUUUUUUUUUKKKKKKK!!!!!!


----------



## silentbutdeadly (1 Jul 2006)

thank God ! Sven is gone , he has ruined this team ever since he knew he was leaving ! where's Walcott ? oh yeah on the bench ! Where's Defoe? home in England where he shouldn't be ?


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Jul 2006)

EVERY English player should be sent to a concentration camp, where they will be forced to take penalty kicks all day until they can hit a 10' wide net from 10 yards away with at least 85% accuracy.  Rooney needs EST for anger management, with electrical implants under the skin of his crotch.  Every time he loses his cool, ZAP!! 1000 volts to the nutsack.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jul 2006)

So, Portugal takes their first kick (and score), when the dogs start barking: someone is here (and I live WAY in the country).  Some university student raising money by selling subscriptions.  Of course, my daughter wanted the Horse magazine, so, I got a subscription.  When I came back to the TV, I had (naturally) missed the whole thing   I guess i missed nothing.

At least Germany got off better yesterday!


DEUTSCHLAND (now that England is out)   :crybaby:


----------



## Zartan (1 Jul 2006)

The whole English team reminded me of our Olympic hockey team. Tons of talent, but couldn't score a goal to save their mothers.

Go Germany!!


----------



## silentbutdeadly (1 Jul 2006)

yeah i think the Germans are the team to beat this time! Brazil is having a hard time with France


----------



## clasper (1 Jul 2006)

And the streets of Paris are going wild!!!!!!!!  I'm amazed at how thoroughly _les bleus_ dominated Brazil.  Portugal (who couldn't generate any offence even though they were up a man for over an hour) shouldn't be much of a problem in the semi-final if France stays in this form.


----------



## BDG.CalgHighrs (2 Jul 2006)

That Argentinian ref was Garbage. 

FIFA even had a meating with the refs and players about diving before that game. Alot of good it did.

It says italy in the headline but I think Potugal goes to the same practice.
http://usa.worldcupblog.org/group-e/secret-italian-training-video.html



			
				clasper said:
			
		

> And the streets of Paris are going wild!!!!!!!!  I'm amazed at how thoroughly _les bleus_ dominated Brazil.  Portugal (who couldn't generate any offence even though they were up a man for over an hour) shouldn't be much of a problem in the semi-final if France stays in this form.


And then they will have to face Germany, at which they don't traditionaly do very well.


----------



## winchable (3 Jul 2006)

So, I've calmed down a bit:

 :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall: :brickwall:

...AHGUHSUIDGIJSDNJKGNVSPDIF......DFONASIDOF.....BASTARDS

I just ...I ..ah..*grunts and dies*


----------



## Pearson (5 Jul 2006)

France vs. Italy
I hear the linesmen are going to use white flags, just for old times sake.
 ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jul 2006)

Soooo  glad that little arsehole Ronaldo won't get a chance to hoist the trophy.  Here's hoping Germany trounces Portugal on Saturday.


----------



## winchable (5 Jul 2006)

Gotta love how they booed him every single time he touched the ball.


----------



## aluc (6 Jul 2006)

FORZZZZAAAA ......this is looking like the making of a classic final! Les Bleus v Gli Azzurri . No one thought the two of them would make it this far. However, I always thought France just needed a wake up call, there is a considerable amount of talent on the French side. And it appears Lippi's new offensive minded approach to winning matches has worked after all, up to this point.


Cheering for Italy, yet I can't predict an outcome. Possibly due to all the dissapointments I've suffered at the hands of Italy in the past. I just can't see them winning. This would be fun revenge for the embarrassing loss to the French at the 2002 Euro's. I hope the soccer gods are smiling on the Azzurri this week end.  They haven't lost a match in 24 games, and have only allowed one goal this WC, although it was an own goal. IT is Italy's turn !!!!


Portugal looked pathetic yesterday, or at least Ronaldo did. I though Totti was a   prima donna, but Ronaldo takes the cake ! He looked like superman out there yesterday , flying through the air trying to draw the foul almost every two minutes. It was so blatant, I'm surprised there were no  cards handed out for such desperate behaviour.

PS...I hate Totti, I think he is one of the most overrated footballers out there. Yes I'm Italian and I said that...never liked  him....sickens me, he looks like an amateur out there at times..


----------



## Blue Max (6 Jul 2006)

I can see the Italians winning this time. Their change of tactics under Lippy, along with their impressive defense will I believe be just enough to denigh the French.

I did not see the France vs Brazil match, but the midfield work of Zidane had me thinking they would take the whole cup until I saw them play Portugal. After only one French goal, from a PK, they sat back and tried to absorb all the Portuguese could muster (this was the classic Italian tactic of old). Lucky for France, Figo missed a header to tie that your grandmother could have completed. Not very impressive of France, and too little from the Portuguese.

Tuta Forca Azzuri!!!


----------



## winchable (6 Jul 2006)

I'm a poor sport.
If there was anyway that both teams could somehow lose I'd pick that.

I think it'll be France in this one though.
Definitely going to PK's


----------



## andpro (6 Jul 2006)

Allez les Bleus!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Jul 2006)

I feel sorry for all the copper in and around College St. and St. Clair West.  Now we can concentrate on more important things like hockey


----------



## Colin Parkinson (9 Jul 2006)

the title should be France losing because of head butt!   :'(


----------



## ERIK2RCR (9 Jul 2006)

+1

What a greeat way to play out the last 10min of your career.


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Jul 2006)

Trying to imagine the thought process on that one, "Well I am retiring anyways, no is looking, and I really hate this guy soo....HEADBUTT".


----------



## silentbutdeadly (9 Jul 2006)

yeah it was a stupid move , but was he provoked? mind you that doesn't mean you head-butt a guy but there's always two sides


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Jul 2006)

That is all I will say!

dileas

tess


----------



## joonrooj (10 Jul 2006)

;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jul 2006)

I am sure he was provoked, as you can see an exchange going on, but you think he could have waited 10 more minutes before doing so. Mind you he will likely be remembered for even longer now.


----------



## meni0n (10 Jul 2006)

All the italians did after the first half was dive, walk around and fake alot. I'm positive Zidane got provoked but it was a bit of a overreaction from him. Italy didn't deserve to win
because of their poor play.


----------



## MikeM (11 Jul 2006)

meni0n said:
			
		

> All the italians did after the first half was dive, walk around and fake alot.



Nothing new there my friend....typical soccer.


----------



## aluc (11 Jul 2006)

> Italy didn't deserve to win




Complain all you want gentlemen! I've been hearing it for 48 hours now.  26 consecutive games undefeated leading to the world cup, including the WC. 

2-0 v Ghana
1-1 v US
2-0 v Czechs
1-0 v Australia
3-0 v Ukraine
2-0 v Germany
1-1 France
5-3 PKs

looks convincing to me.  Good ol'e Italian defence. ;D


----------



## foerestedwarrior (11 Jul 2006)

From the rumours I heard, the italian guy called Zizus sister a whore........Bad form on both players part, If it hadnt happened. I think if he hadnt been red carded, the PK's would have turned out different.


----------



## Yrys (11 Jul 2006)

I heard (another rumour, prob) that Zidane's mother is sick,
and that Materazzi told him that she's going to die...

EDIT:

But Materazzi denied speaking about his mother...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport2/hi/football/world_cup_2006/5169342.stm


----------



## Joe Simpson (11 Jul 2006)

I wouldn't give Materazzi much credit, though. The guy is an animal. One of the dirtiest players I've ever seen. ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXJvnYBpFpY&search=materazzi )

If anything, Zidane didn't hit him hard enough.


----------



## aluc (11 Jul 2006)

> Italy didn't deserve to win




Complain all you want gentlemen! I've been hearing it for 48 hours now. 

 26 consecutive games undefeated leading to the world cup, including the WC. Was there ever any doubt!

2-0 v Ghana
1-1 v US
2-0 v Czechs
1-0 v Australia
3-0 v Ukraine
2-0 v Germany
1-1 France
5-3 PKs

looks convincing to me.  Good ol'e Italian defence. And we actually put up more than a goal in almost all the games. Who says defence doesn't win games. 
Cannavaro was spectacular during the whole tourney.....but I can see why they awarded the golden ball to Zizou. I congratulate him on a fantastic career, despite what occurred in the final match. Allez les bleus! but forza Italia..

Italy winning the world cup and Portugal and England finishing with nothing...priceless! (I apologize to my English buddy's, but I had to hear it from them for the last three weeks....oh the diving ,the acting, etc......it just doesn't matter anymore does it. ;D


----------



## aluc (11 Jul 2006)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1152611583573&call_pageid=968867503640&col=970081593064

Materazzi admits insulting Zidane
Zidane to explain himself in the coming days
Jul. 11, 2006. 11:12 AM
ASSOCIATED PRESS


MILAN, Italy — Marco Materazzi admits he insulted Zinedine Zidane before the France captain head-butted him in the World Cup final. Materazzi denies calling him a "terrorist."

"I did insult him, it's true," Materazzi said in Tuesday's Gazzetta dello Sport. "But I categorically did not call him a terrorist. I'm not cultured and I don't even know what an Islamic terrorist is."

Zidane and Materazzi exchanged words after Italy broke up a French attack in extra-time of Sunday's final in Berlin. Seconds later, Zidane lowered his head and rammed Materazzi in the chest, knocking him to the ground.

Zidane was sent off, reducing France to 10 men. Italy won the game in a penalty shootout.

"I held his shirt for a few seconds only, then he turned round and spoke to me, sneering," the Italian defender said. "He looked me up and down, arrogantly and said: 'If you really want my shirt, I'll give it to you afterwards.' "

The 32-year-old Inter Milan player did not elaborate exactly on what he said to Zidane.

"It was one of those insults you're told tens of times and that always fly around the pitch," he said.

Media reports, based on interpretations by lip-readers, have suggested that Materazzi called Zidane a terrorist or insulted his mother or sister. Materazzi denies these claims, too.

"For me, the mother is sacred, you know that," Materazzi told the newspaper.

Meanwhile, according to a poll published Tuesday, 61 per cent of people in France forgive the now-retired team captain for the head-butt.

More than 50 per cent of the 802 respondents said they understood Zidane’s reaction, according to the poll conducted by telephone by CSA polling agency published in Tuesday’s Le Parisien newspaper. No margin of error was given.

Zidane’s agent said he would explain himself in the coming days.

The French overwhelmingly agreed with FIFA, which awarded Zidane the Golden Ball as the tournament’s best player on Monday, despite the brutal parting move. Seventy-eight per cent of respondents said Zidane — who became a national hero for leading France to its only World Cup victory in 1998, on its home turf — deserved the award.

More than 60 per cent of those polled said they were satisfied with the national team’s performance, in spite of Sunday’s defeat.

Also Tuesday, Algeria’s president defended Zidane and said soccer fans shouldn’t condemn him.

"We are just human beings, our duty is not to judge, our duty is to understand," Abdelaziz Bouteflika said in London after meeting with British Prime Minister Tony Blair.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (11 Jul 2006)

how and the F**K does he not know what an islamic terroist is? where the has he been? no but he called him something else , which is all right ???


----------



## winchable (11 Jul 2006)

I can't believe a word of what he says now,
At first he denied saying anything at all to him and now he's saying that he did insult him just not as bad as everyones saying.

I read in the daily telegraph (or some other rag) that they had a lip reader and a translator figure out what he said and it was something nasty stuff.


----------



## purple peguin (11 Jul 2006)

what a foolish game FLUKE


----------



## niceasdrhuxtable (11 Jul 2006)

Whatever you think of Zidane he sure made his last game memorable


----------



## silentbutdeadly (11 Jul 2006)

hey hes a great player and if not for a great save by a great goalie( Buffon) no one would care who and why he head butted some dude.


----------



## aluc (12 Jul 2006)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&cid=1152698532527&call_pageid=968332188492&col=968793972154


Zidane: 'I apologize to all the children'
Jul. 12, 2006. 02:38 PM
ASSOCIATED PRESS

PARIS — French French soccer star Zinedine Zidane apologized for head-butting an Italian opponent during the World Cup final, saying Wednesday that he was provoked by insults about his mother and sister.

"I apologize, to all the children" who watched the match Sunday, Zidane said in his first, highly awaited comments about the act of violence that marked the   
 end of his career.

Zidane did not specify exactly what Italian defender Marco Materazzi said that enraged him, but that it was insulting to his sister and mother, who is believed to be unwell.

"I would rather have taken a punch in the jaw than have heard that," Zidane said, stressing that Materazzi’s language was "very harsh."

Zidane and Materazzi exchanged words after Italy broke up a French attack in extra-time. Seconds later, Zidane lowered his head and rammed Materazzi in the chest, knocking him to the ground.

Zidane was sent off, reducing France to 10 men. Italy went on to win in a penalty shootout.

The France captain said he felt no regret for his act, "because that would mean (Materazzi) was right to say all that."

At nearly the same moment Zidane was appearing on French TV, excerpts from an interview that Materazzi gave to Italian sports daily Gazzetta dello Sport were posted on the newspaper’s Web site.

"I didn’t say anything to him about racism, religion or politics," Materazzi told the Gazzetta. "I didn’t talk about his mother either. I lost my mother when I was 15 and even now I still get emotional talking about her. Naturally, I didn’t know his (mother) was in the hospital, I give her my best wishes."

"He’s always been my hero, I admire him a lot."

For days, sports fans around the world have been riveted by the question: What could Materazzi have said to set Zidane off? Media from Brazil to Britain hired lip readers to try to figure it out, then came up with different answers.

Materazzi has acknowledged he insulted Zidane, without giving specifics.

Materazzi spoke to Zidane in Italian. Zidane, who played several years for Juventus in Turin, speaks Italian.

Despite the head-butt, Zidane was awarded the Golden Ball award for best player at the World Cup — though FIFA president Sepp Blatter has suggested Zidane could be stripped of the honour.

"The winner of the award is not decided by FIFA, but by an international commission of journalists," Blatter said in Italian newspaper La Repubblica. "That said, FIFA’s executive committee has the right, and the duty, to intervene when faced with behavior contrary to the ethics of the sport."

In France, many have already pardoned Zidane, even without his explanation. A poll published Tuesday in Le Parisien newspaper showed that 61 percent of the 802 people questioned forgave Zidane.



I think this ends the ongoing debate as to what Marco said to Zizou....unless you have too much time on your hands, that is. I can't believe the media attention that's been centred around this head butt. I've heard psychologists on the radio shows, anger management experts, etc, going on and on about what triggers such boorish behaviour. It just happened, Zizou snapped because he couldn't take the trash talking anymore, it happens to the best of us. However, because he is arguably one of the game's best ever, we have to get a huge psychological study done on his behalf - he is still is human , is he not?


----------



## aluc (20 Jul 2006)

http://www.thestar.com/NASApp/cs/ContentServer?pagename=thestar/Layout/Article_Type1&c=Article&pubid=968163964505&cid=1153389186074&col=968705899037&call_page=TS_News&call_pageid=968332188492&call_pagepath=News/News

Zidane, Materazzi suspended, fined
Jul. 20, 2006. 12:43 PM
ASSOCIATED PRESS

PARIS — Zinedine Zidane was banned by FIFA for three games Thursday for head-butting Italy defender Marco Materazzi during the World Cup final. Now retired, the former France captain will serve his punishment by doing community work.

Materazzi was suspended for two matches for provoking Zidane with insults.

World soccer’s governing body also fined Zidane $6,000 and Materazzi $4,000 after a disciplinary committee heard the French player’s account of what led to the incident.

Zidane, who retired after his team’s loss in the July 9 final in Berlin, was sent off for ramming Materazzi in the chest with his head.

He agreed to complete three days of community service with children as part of FIFA’s humanitarian projects.

“Community service is not something foreseen in the regulations,” FIFA spokesman Andreas Herren said. “It is a gesture, given the special circumstances involved.’’

Zidane has said he attacked Materazzi because he insulted his mother and sister, while Materazzi denied insulting Zidane’s mother.

FIFA said Materazzi was punished for “repeatedly provoking Zidane.”

“Both players stressed that Materazzi’s comments had been defamatory but not of a racist nature,” FIFA said in a statement.

The players apologized to FIFA for “their inappropriate behaviour and expressed their regret at the incident,” FIFA said.

Materazzi will miss Italy’s opening two Euro 2008 qualifiers against Lithuania on Sept. 2 and France on Sept. 6.

Zidane, who had already submitted written testimony, spent about 90 minutes in a private hearing Thursday morning before a five-man FIFA committee. Materazzi appeared before the FIFA panel last week.

“We respect the definitive verdict by FIFA’s disciplinary commission,” Italian soccer federation commissioner Guido Rossi said. “But the episode was captured on television and (any opinion) is up to the judgment of people throughout the world.’’

Former Italy captain Paolo Maldini said: it was “scandalous to ban a player for having said something.’’

“It’s the first time that it’s happened and it’s only because Materazzi is Italian and because they want to justify the gesture of a great champion, who made a mistake,” he said at AC Milan’s training camp.

FIFA president Sepp Blatter had suggested Zidane, widely considered one of the greatest players of his generation, could be stripped of his Golden Ball award as the World Cup’s best player. The issue was not addressed by the disciplinary panel, FIFA said.

In a French television appearance last week, Zidane apologized to children who watched the match, but said he didn’t regret his actions because he was provoked by repeated harsh insults about his family.

Playing in extra time in his farewell game, Zidane and Materazzi exchanged words as the two walked up field. Zidane appeared to be distancing himself from the Italian, but then turned, lowered his bald head, and drove it into Materazzi’s chest — knocking him to the ground.

Italy went on to win its fourth World Cup, 5-3, on penalties after a 1-1 extra-time draw.

The Italian soccer federation said it hasn’t decided yet whether to appeal the decision on Materazzi.


----------



## dutchie (20 Jul 2006)

FIFA made a mistake IMHO. Although what Materrazi said was distasteful, unprofessional, and downright rude, it is not grounds for fine/suspension. Let me also state that I am NOT an Italian fan, in fact they are on my 'Teams I Love to See Lose' list. Materrazi made disparaging remarks about Zidane's Mum and Sis. That happens in virtually every sport and is tolerated in virtually every sport. (Anyone see Slapshot?) Had it been a racial remark (like the rumoured 'Terrorist' remark), ok, fine/suspend him. But normal trashtalk is a common practice and is intended to knock your opponent off his game (which it did in this case). I don't like it, but it's between the players and should be left alone.  

It's kind of funny for FIFA to take such a morally superior attitude towards this when it seems to allow outright cheating (diving, lying). So let me get this straight...it's ok to fake injury/contact, but don't call your opponent's mum a prostitute? C'mon.

Oh, and if you're gonna headbut someone, do it right and knock his teeth in.


----------



## the 48th regulator (20 Jul 2006)

Materazzi and Zidane have had a long history in Serie A, dating back to when Zidane has his time with Juventus.

Materazzi played the quintessential defender and knocked Zidane off kilter psychologically.

Zidane is the master of the ball but he uses his head for the wrong reason!  Matterazzi in my opinion did exactly what he was to do, caused their lead player to meltdown.  The french managers bad decision by removing Henry and Ribery, which disqualifies two snipers to take penalty shots something that he did not bank on would happen, was the true disgrace of the French side.  He figured that "Zizou" would save the day, alas he did, for Italia!

Regardless, Italy proved themselves in this world cup, and deserve every kudos for it.

dileas

tess


----------

